# [ODMP] New York City Police Department, New York ~ November 28, 2005



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

A Police Officer with the New York City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 28, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18051*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Dillon Stewart 
*New York City Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Monday, November 28, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 5 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, November 28, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended

Officer Stewart was shot and killed as he and his partner attempted to stop a car for running a red light in Brooklyn. When the officers attempted to stop the vehicle the driver opened fire on the officers' patrol car. One of the rounds struck Officer Stewart in the arm, passing through an opening his vest.

The driver of the vehicle fled on foot but was arrested in a nearby building a short time later.

Officer Stewart was transported to Kings County Hospital where he succumbed to his wound approximately 6 hours later.

Officer Stewart had served with the New York City Police Department for 5 years and was assigned to the 70th Precinct.

Agency Contact Information
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mortally Wounded NYC Cop Pursued Suspect

By TOM HAYS,

Associated Press Writer

_Tue Nov 29, 6:55 AM ET_

NEW YORK - A police officer who was shot in the heart early Monday during a car chase ignored the wound and helped try to catch the gunman before dying later at a hospital, authorities said.

Dillon Stewart, 35, died despite wearing a bulletproof vest. One round entered his left armpit, missing the protective plating "by no more than a quarter of an inch," Police Commissioner Raymond Kelly said.
Stewart, who was married with two children, "showed remarkable tenacity and courage in pursuing his assailant," Kelly said.

The suspect, Allan Cameron, 27, also was picked out of a lineup Monday in connection with the robbery and shooting of officer Wiener Philippe on Nov. 19, police Sgt. Mary Christine Doherty said Monday.

Philippe was returning to his home at about 6 a.m. when a gunman hopped out of a car and demanded his wallet, watch and jewelry, police said.

Cameron was facing charges including first-degree murder and attempted murder in the two cases, Doherty said. Cameron was being processed early Tuesday, and information was not immediately available on whether he had a lawyer.

A handgun believed to be the homicide weapon was found outside an apartment building where Cameron was captured after a massive manhunt, police said.

Authorities said the suspected shooter, who surrendered peacefully, was given three years of probation in 2003 after pleading guilty to various traffic violations.

The chase began when Stewart and his partner spotted a car with stolen New Jersey license plates speeding through a red light, police said. Stewart made a U-turn and pursued the car with lights and sirens on.

At one point, the police car pulled alongside the other vehicle on its passenger side. That's when the driver leaned over and began shooting, police said.

With Stewart still in pursuit, the suspect sped to a basement garage about two blocks away before disappearing. Stewart left his car, realized he had been shot but remained conscious as other officers rushed him to the hospital, the commissioner said.

Following surgery, Stewart's heart stopped beating.

He was the first officer killed in the city in the line of duty this year, police said.

___

Associated Press Writer Pat Milton contributed to this story.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police remember one of their own

BY LUIS PEREZ AND SARAH GARLAND

December 7, 2005

Cliff Joseph walked the sidewalk on Avenue D in East Flatbush Tuesday with a large index card that read "Guyana Police."

The retired corporal was one of just a few officers from that island nation present at Police Officer Dillon Stewart's funeral Tuesday. But he was not alone.

In an impressive show of solidarity, some 20,000 police officers came from across the country -- and around the world -- to attend Stewart's funeral.

"I am here to tell the world that when one police officer is hurt in the line of duty, the entire world of police officers is hurt badly," said Joseph, 59, who retired in 1972 after seven years.

He carried a photo of himself as a young constable, and showed his badge number, 7224, tattooed on his arm.

There were scores more like him, crowding the streets around New Life Tabernacle United Pentecostal Church for about 15 blocks. The arm patches and idling police vehicles said Paramus, N.J.; Boston, Mass.; Greenburgh, N.C.; Maui, and even Japan. The same black mourning band appeared on every badge.

"We didn't know him," said Suffolk County Marine Bureau Officer Dan Smith, 41, "but we respect what he did and it's good for his family to see us here.

"This job asks you to sacrifice your life," the 19-year veteran added. "It's the least we can do."

Everyone said a police funeral is a reminder of the everyday dangers of the job. State Trooper Edward Gaines, 33, was reminded of that lesson on his way to Brooklyn Tuesday morning, when he heard a about drug suspect shooting at state troopers during a bust in the Bronx.

"Just like that. Any day, it's any one of us," said Gaines.

Tuesday, Gaines reflected on police work while standing, mostly motionless, with 75 other troopers at East 45th Street, near the church.

"Numb," was what he said of the bitter cold.

Those from out of town ended up standing far away from the speakers that had been set up outdoors. Eulogies read by the mayor and police commissioner couldn't even be heard.

But the officers stood still and silent for long stretches of time, occassionally quietly breaking formation to move about and warm up.

And then the bagpipers led the way for the hearse, the white-gloved salutes came down, and the officers who were scheduled to be on duty raced back to work.

"It makes you think. It makes you much more alert every time you go out," Mount Kisco Police Officer Matthew Whalen, 28, said. "Tomorrow is promised to none of us."

_Perez is a staff writer. Garland is a freelance writer._


----------

